# .270 browning?



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

too hard for a 13 year old or too soft?
if he fell down with it, should i get it re-sighted again


----------



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

I am 14 and i use a .243 for deer hunting. My friend is also 14 and he has shot one since he was 6 years old so i don't think it is too big. It is an excellent gun if you are hunting for deer. I have shot a 30-06 and that doesn't kick very much and i am a small guy and I am only 14 so I am almost positive that it isn't too big! Sorry i dont' know about your other question. I hope i answered your question. Good Luck :sniper:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i think i might switch it to a .338 and give his big bro a 243


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

mireault88 said:


> I am 14 and i use a .243 for deer hunting. My friend is also 14 and he has shot one since he was 6 years old so i don't think it is too big. It is an excellent gun if you are hunting for deer. I have shot a 30-06 and that doesn't kick very much and i am a small guy and I am only 14 so I am almost positive that it isn't too big! Sorry i dont' know about your other question. I hope i answered your question. Good Luck :sniper:


btw
is ur name matt


----------



## rok88 (Jul 1, 2003)

I know this isn't really answering your question but i would say a 25-06 is the best gun for young kids, it's big enough for pig and deer and no more kick than a 20GA.


----------

